# The Fastest You've Gotten Your Limit In A Tournament



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I know lots of you fish bass tournaments. Was just wondering what was the quickest time you got your limit? I mean your first five. We all cull, of course.
A few years ago, my son Matt and I fished a Sunday event in late May at Badin Lake, which is another lake on the Yadkin River just down from High Rock. Badin is smaller than High Rock, and is a clear lake with grass beds all around the shoreline.
We blasted off at 6 a.m. We decided to try buzz baits in the grass.
We pulled up to a grassy point which had a couple of grass beds off the bank, and Matt got a nice fat three pound bass on his second cast. I threw down the bank, and got a hook up from a nice six pounder. Matt then got another nice chunk around two pounds about ten minutes later. Then he hooks up with a fat five pound fish, which gave us four after thirty minutes.
I then caught number five, a three pound fish, at 0640.
We fished the bank til about noon, and caught ten more bass, but most of these were a pound or less. We did cull the two pound fish with a five plus I got on a Zoom Ole Monster worm.
We won the event with 23 plus pounds. But we had our limit after only 40 minutes of fishing...We would have taken it if we had quit right then...


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Quickest time for me was 30 minutes. It was a small limit, but we upgraded and took 2nd.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you count boat travel time, about 30 minutes. If you count just fishing time, about 10 minutes. I got to my first spot, made 2 casts. Nothing. I caught fish on my next 5 casts.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Last year on one of the tuesday night tappan tournys it took 30 min to get 4 keepers, and then it took another 30 to get that last keeper. Always seems like the last one is the toughest. Although we did end up culling two times the last half hour of daylight on a good topwater bite.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I had my limit in 10 minutes this year fishing an East/West Harbor event. My first fish was an 18.75. I didn’t manage anymore quite that big but had a great showing and won some money. I fish c&r kayak events and we go by length. Take a photo and let em go.


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

we were fishing an electric only lake and I started fishing right next to the launch. I noticed the shad were spawning and pulled out a double fluke rig and had my limit in less than 10 minutes. stayed in the same spot for most of the morning and ended up culling many times to get enough for fourth place.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Fished a GLLS event last year and it took longer to run to our spot than to get our limit.....took less than 8 casts and had our limit my partner couldnt even pick his rod up he was helping net and cull before he could fish. It was within 7-8 mins and we were culling fish


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

In 17 minutes my son caught the first 5 keepers in our Electric Bass Circuit Tourney on Eastwood Lake in Dayton. Was throwing 300 series bandit. It was in June or July (Can't remember).


----------

